# attractants in Pollen patties



## Bens-Bees (Sep 18, 2008)

I might have missed something... but shouldn't there be pollen or pollen sub in a pollen patty? Otherwise it's just a patty.


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

well it is a pollen substitute pattie.


----------



## BuffaloBob (Jun 2, 2010)

Nick. Having spent time listening to others on this subject in addition to Randy Oliver from time to time, I too tried my own version. I found that adding Cinnamon, Coconut Oil, HBH, Egg Whites, Vit C, Vegatable Oil, Corn Oil, MegaBee and placing it between the supers of the brood nest, they can clean up about 2-3 pounds easy in a week. The Bees are healthy and strong. Side note, SHB can be eating right with them and for some reason, the bees tolerate it. I have found that with a few of the other Pollen Subs that isn't the case. I was told to keep this product on the hives 365 days a year. 2010 is a banner year for honey production, not sure how much of that is due to the mixture. Pull up Randy Oliver's web site and hit "Fat Bees"....he has the recipe I mentioned part of here, in it. I have heard you run a great operation here in Michigan and Florida Nick, kudo's. :thumbsup:


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

thanks bob,
yea i have a good recipe now just have to figure out how to make it cheaper, it has 17 ingredients takes all day to mix it lol. They are eating it like crazy but always room for improvement. Nick


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

FYI:
Egg whites are not used .(egg whites are toxic to bees.)

Dried eggs are used.
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

There is a product called Prolene on the market.
Some of the original pollen supplement/pollen patties used dark rum.
Ernie


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

If the patty is where the bees can get to it, ie between the suppers so they have to move it, and the bees "want" it or need it, why would you need an attractant?

BuffaloBob,
Was it really the added ingredients or where you placed it? Did you try placing the patties in the same place w/ out those extra ingredients? I just figure, if the extra ingredients don't really add something beneficial to the patty then you are wasting time and money. No?


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

swarm_trapper said:


> thanks bob,
> just have to figure out how to make it cheaper,


Yeah, I know the feelin.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

swarm_trapper said:


> thanks bob,
> now just have to figure out how to make it cheaper, it has 17 ingredients takes all day to mix it lol.


leave out all but the essential?


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

sqkcrk said:


> leave out all but the essential?


true but what if it is all essential? 
The bees are eating it and loving it but i am just playing with the idea: if the faster they it the more i could put on and not have my lovely SHB


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

If it is all essential, and I don't know how you know that or not, and they are eating it up and it is beneficial, aren't you getting your moneys worth? Then seems like it isn't too expensive. But that's just my pov.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

Increasing the sugar content will get the bees to eat the patties faster.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Are they eating them? Technically, I guess that is what they are doing, but aren't they using the pollen sub patty to make more bees?

If so, why would you want them to consume them faster? Wouldn't the bees consume them at a rate which brood could be produced?


----------



## wdcrkapry205 (Feb 11, 2010)

Why not leave them alone and let them collect their own pollen; right now the woods are full of it? I'm obviously missing something.


----------



## Bens-Bees (Sep 18, 2008)

wdcrkapry205 said:


> Why not leave them alone and let them collect their own pollen; right now the woods are full of it? I'm obviously missing something.


Well right now they are... but it'll soon be time to feed it to them to get them to build up early for the Amonds.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

In the world of SHB I think you have to just feed less more often. If you look at Keith's youtube video's you will see him feed around 5 lbs at a time. But he doesn't have SHB. I have been told around here to feed 1 lb at a time. I feed 2 lbs at a time this year. Mixed up megabee with eo's. They took it as fast as I could put it down. I haven't seen a SHB problem either. Though I haven't seen many SHB's this year at all. 

I do understand that feeding less more often ='s time is money in the commercial aspect though.


----------



## wdcrkapry205 (Feb 11, 2010)

Bens-Bees said:


> Well right now they are... but it'll soon be time to feed it to them to get them to build up early for the Amonds.


Got it. Unfortunately pollination opportunities in Ala. are zip....


----------

